# Jazzy Has A New Home



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi,

Just thought I give you all an update on Jazzy ( cute black pug ) . I placed her yesterday in a wonderful home right here in Savannah. She has 2 pug siblings already and she just loved them. Also her new mommy and daddy were awesome , true dogs lovers. I couldn`t of asked for it to turn out any better. So another rescue with a happy ending. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: That's wonderful!!!! :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That took no time at all-that's awesome :aktion033: :aktion033: And to have pug siblings? Who could ask for more? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: That's great! :aktion033: 
I'm happy for Jazzy and hope she will have a happy life with her new family :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That was quick. Great ! :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad Jazzy has a new home & siblings to boot! Fantastic!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That's great that you were able to place her so quickly! I'm sure she will love her new home.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

thats great news, its so nice to hear she has a mommy and daddy but also 2 silbings :aktion033:


----------

